

Is your company worth anything? - dabent
http://delputnam.com/2009/10/is-your-company-worth-anything/

======
dotcoma
>1) it’s technology, 2) it’s customers, or 3) it’s revenue

its. its. its.

~~~
delputnam
What an embarrassing mistake. Thanks for the tip. It's fixed now.

~~~
dotcoma
you're more than welcome. thanks for being nice about me being a grammar nazi
:)

